# 75 gallon issue



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello there, i have just bought a 75 gallon from someone though there is a problem The owner who originally ad it gave me the tank with 2 11 inch oscars, 1 6 inch oscars, and 2 plecos around 7-8 inches, the tank is heavily overstocked and now there my problem, i wouldn't mind keeping two of the 3 oscars, i love them, though the plecos and most likely the 6 inch oscar will have to go. I already have a 55 with one 3 inch oscar as a permanent resident. The tank needed for all of these fish would be like an 180 gallons. I need help


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

It sounds like you've solved your problem already.

Most will recommend a single Oscar in a 75, but I have also seen a pair work in that size tank several times. You will need to consider bio-load, etc., but it sounds like you've already come up with the proper options.

I'd go for the 180 gallon tank :thumb:


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

i cant get a 180, the total amount of fish would need one, so i should just donate the oscar and plecos;[


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

I'd see what fish stores are around you. You could easily sell them and get store credit you could use towards something else.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

i have a petco that i am well known to i would want to keep 2 of the oscars and get rid of the rest, anything else i could put with them?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Actually, since i live in tampa, iw as thinking about putting them in a empty pond and adding a heater during the winter. it around 3 feet deep and has a foot deep shallow area, and is about 5 feet across, and 4.5 feet long. Guessing around 80-95 gallon pond. just have to watch out for those birds :x


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Turns out, im going to keep the two oscar with the 6 inch one for now. I know its overstocked with three but i'm going to wait for a air to form.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Not a good idea


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

Not a good idea at all!


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

It just kills me when people ask for advice and when they don't like what they hear, they IGNORE it.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Earled, what the heck I'm not ignoring you, I have to go to school.i just want a pair to form then get rid of the third wheel. I know it's way overstocked.the plecos will also be gone too. U shouldnt need to accuse me of things so quick. U can't think that people respond instantly, I have a life.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

earled said:


> It just kills me when people ask for advice and when they don't like what they hear, they IGNORE it.


+1 :lol:


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks walzon, I just hate when people accuse me of something that they don't even know clearly about


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Any way, today is tha day im getting the tank. Driving 1 1/2 hr. away to get everything for $150  I plan on pitting the fish in tubs and turn on tha a.c. about so that the fishes metabolism slows down and they use less oxygen. I knew listing in science clss would pay off :lol: Just kidding already knew that.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

You have 2 11' Oscars and a 6" oscar. if the 11"ers aren't paired up they wont pair with the small one. Over stocked is a huge understatement. What does school have to do with it? Sounds like you are
more concerned about getting what you want, not what is good the the fish,

walzon was agreeing with me, not you
Turning on the AC wont slow down the oscars metabolism. they might get ich, if you cool the water too much, but to say it will slow down the fishes metabolism is wrong. Sorry


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Explain how your not ignoring the advice given to you. You asked about keeping 3 O's in a 75 gallon tank. Everyone said it wont work, but you decided to do it anyways. I feel bad for the Oscars being crowded like that.

I work a FT job and a PT job so that I can provide for my pets. I do it properly. I'm sorry putting 2 11" oscars and a 6" O in a 75 gallon for anytime more than a night or 2 is wrong.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Listen fish will pair with numerous size, I had a 5 inch male firemouth pair with a female around 1.5, next I realized that the oscars will be in the back so no a.c.flow. What I mean with school is that I'm not available 24 7. I are about my fish and I'm not the kind of person who's dirt tank is a 20 long and puts an Oscar in it.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Don't u think I know three oscars way overstock a 75, you would need a 180yeah I know that and more things to. First your fighting with a child who is right.
I don't plan to keep ALL OF THE OSCARS in the tank. i plan on becoming a marine biologist so I want to make sure I'm doing the best of my possibilities. I understand that u don't agree with me but I plan on just getting a pair and donating the other. These oscars are lucky because I'm rescuing them from some person who doesn't know anything about fish. Don't yell at me but at them. Don't respond to this post if you keep integragating me. And when I find a home for the Oscar it's not going to be in one of petcos 5 gallon tanks.finally, the worst part is there are people on YouTube who can even keep there water clear with one Oscar or know how to cycle a tank. Some if I'm making a mistake, I must be at the bottom of the list!


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

typically people who are wrong and know are the loudest screamers about how they are right. Explain how the Oscars are lucky? By putting them in a over crowded tank? I dont think so.

Not to mention that a 75 is far too small for a pair of Oscars. I promise not to bother you anymore. Please take care of your fish properly


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Okay, thank u


----------



## kaphil (Aug 3, 2006)

earled said:


> Not to mention that a 75 is far too small for a pair of Oscars.


No, it isn't. You are overstating the case. I and plenty of others have kept an established pair of oscars in a 75. Yes more room would be better, and yes I would agree that 3 is too many, but with careful observation in case of a fall out and good filtration / regular water changes, it can certainly be done.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

A 75 gallon is the bare minimum for a single Oscar. Anyone who keeps 2 adult Oscars in a 75 gallon is abusing the fish, they clearly dont have enough room. I keep a single Oscar in a 90 gallon. This tank requires weekly 75% WC for maintain great water quality,. I run a fX5 with 2 HOB filter. This is the bare minimum for a single Oscar.

Can you imagine being locked in a room that is 10x5x8 for the rest of your life? Thats what these oscars are being asked to do, spend the rest of their live is a 48"x18"x18" room.. Its NOT big enough.

Think what you want, but his tank is far to small for 2 adult Oscars let alone 3 Oscars


----------



## kaphil (Aug 3, 2006)

Again, you are overstating your case, and without wishing to be rude, some of your comments are a bit silly. I'm aware some feel that a 75 is on the small side for 2 Oscars, and there is a debate to be had there, but I've seen it done successfully too many times not to question the stark statement that it is "far too small". The main problem, in my experience, is not water quality but aggression (incidentally re water changes a weekly 75% would probably not be enough. I used to do 2 x 50% per week). In a 75, if a pair falls out then a fatality happening would probably be quite quick, in a larger tank you may have more time to spot the problem and do something. 2 females are likely to be ok actually, 2 males probably not. There is an experience element here, and I wouldn't recommend it to a beginner, but let's not exaggerate the issue.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

I wont argue with you. I have my opinion on how t keep large cichlid properly. I have 25 years experience raising and breeding aquarium fish.

What comment was silly? Shouldn't the hobby be whats best for the fish, not what what the tank owner wants?


----------



## kaphil (Aug 3, 2006)

ok well you say you won't argue with me but you are throwing out questions, so I'll make one last post and then that'll do. We are going off topic anyway.So:
Which comment was silly? I thought your comment about abusing the fish was OTT and I thought this was silly


earled said:


> Can you imagine being locked in a room that is 10x5x8 for the rest of your life? Thats what these oscars are being asked to do, spend the rest of their live is a 48"x18"x18" room.. Its NOT big enough.


No I can't imagine that. I have no idea what oscars think about being in a 75g tank, and neither do you. 


earled said:


> I have my opinion on how t keep large cichlid properly?


Indeed, and you are entitled to it.


earled said:


> I wont argue with you. I have 25 years experience raising and breeding aquarium fish.


Well, if we are measuring experience by numbers of years fishkeeping, I have a fair bit more than you. But experience is more than about number of years, it's about what you've done in that time, what you've kept, how carefully you've observed your fish, and whether you have experience of the particular topic being debated. I do, I'm sure you do, but quoting experience is not going to win your argument.


earled said:


> Shouldn't the hobby be whats best for the fish, not what what the tank owner wants?


Well yes, but within that is a whole load of opinion. Some would say fish should not be kept in glass boxes full stop, they would say it is unnatural (which it is) and cruel (which, done properly, it isn't).

Anyway, I felt you were being a little harsh on the OP, and being too definitive about an issue over which there is debate. But I respect your opinion, indeed it is one that a good few share. Perhaps we should leave it at that.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Fair enough


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

earled said:


> Fair enough


I have not had quite 25 years in the hobby but close and you were right on point, no need to settle. The OP has lost more than 10 fish in the last 2-3 months according to his posts, and now has picked up another tank of Oscars.

Kaphil, even though somebody is experienced in keeping 10 oscars in a 75g successfully I sure hope they wouldn't come on the forum and endorse that type of extreme way of keeping aquariums. I have seen fish kept in absolutely deplorable conditions and the fish were alive, sure, but is that what we are trying to do here? We all try to give the best environments possible for our fish, the conditions are never going to be ideal but should be as much as possible, I think the point is so we can enjoy thier behavior as if it were in the wild. How is that even remotely possible in what you are suggesting? I have seen tanks with 300 tilapia in a 600 gallon tank, fish literally packed to the gills and they do fine and even grow well, should we all try for the same in our tanks? I think it's you who is being silly.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

walzon1 said:


> earled said:
> 
> 
> > Fair enough
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't think there is any more knowledge to be gained on this thread. I'm going to close it.


----------

